# Dive boat insight



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Hello. 

I am highly considering buying a Hurricane (Godfrey) Center Console (FD 231) 23' deckboat, as an all-around boat. Have any of you all ever dove out of one of these, or know anyone who may have had experience with them. Looking for some input. Thanks!

P.S. - Although I've read hundreds of posts before registering, this is my first post. I lived in GB, but the Army has me a few more years before I retire. This forum is GREAT, and I especially enjoy reading the insight from old salts like Sealark, and Evensplit, etc. just to name a couple......and then there's that crazy azz Clay-doh, who I look fwd to mtg in a few yrs when I move back to GB. Terrific bunch of folks here! Thanks again.:grouphug


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

welcome to the forum


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

First off, welcome to the forum, and thanks for your service. I know you'll be glad to move back to the area and enjoy the coast.That is if the darn weather will give us a break :banghead:banghead:banghead 

As stated below, if you plan to dive from your own boat, which will most likely be in the Gulf, the Hurricane is abad, and potentially dangerouschoice.Fantastic lake boat and for skiing, but really not the best for the chop we have here so often. If you're looking for that style of boat, but want to get the most of it along the Gulf Coast, look at some of the dual console boats with a deep V hull.



> *BeefDonkey (4/3/2009)*Are you planning on taking this boat out in the Gulf? If so, not a good choice!


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

Not a good choice it would beat you to death!get a deep v around 20' or larger I know where there is a nice 27' CROWNLINE for sale at for $20,000 (in my back yard :doh)


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Gents, thanks for the welcome, and the feedback. 

ROGER, will nix the deckboat idea. Also need a boat that I can trailer...~20-24ft I'm thinking. 

So, in a deep-V, I reckon I'm looking at something like a <U>></U>20ft Sea Fox or Proline to a Grady White...or the likes. Any recommendations for one that has room for storage and tanks/gear, room tomove around, handles great, and can be used for fishing and Scuba and maybe taking a cruise with my wife and another couple or 2?

Do most folks add a swim deck to these boats when used for Scuba - to board and roll off? And/or what kind/type of ladder setup would work best (ease of boarding) with this type boat? Thanks.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

A deep V is your best choice for offshore. If you can afford one now is the time to buy one as people are trying to get rid of boats all over the place. There are quite a few on the forum for sale. As for a diving ladder here is a picture of what I built and have been using for quite a few years (Too many to mention). It's made from 1/4" aluminum and the hinge is made with Aluminum angle iron and a stainless rod. The ladder on the bottom is stainless. When you get underway you just pull the line and hook the loop over the cleat.Hope this helps.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Nice and practical ladder Sealark. 

So, I'll be looking for a deep V hull for offshore use. Any recommendaions on specifis boats to look at for combining fishing, scuba and family....i.e. one with room for gear, livewells/icebox for fish, and seating for at least 6-8? Not wanting to spend a fortune,just want a descent (used)multi-functional boat. Any recommendations of boats to do a search on is appreciated - Thanks!

JP


----------



## seanmclemore (Aug 20, 2008)

the best fairweather dive/fishing boat that i have found is the 20' step V wellcraft which is what i currently have and looks like from the transom pics, sealark also has. the deck is spacious and it handles seas very well. i had it in 3-5's on saturday, which is not enjoyable in any vessel, but she handles them like a big boat. i have taken 5 divers with all gear and steal bottles at one time (which is crowded, but doable). i have repowered it with a new 150 e tec


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Sean, thanks for the info and insight. I'll do a search and look into this boat. IYO, what other boats that you've seen out there would also make a good combo boat (fish/dive/family)? Maybe something witha cuddy for wind/cold/rain protection? (one of my family members has an allergy to the cold = hives/urticaria).Thanks Bud! JP


----------



## seanmclemore (Aug 20, 2008)

i like the 65' viking as a good combo boat. it has a nice cabin to get out of the cold. as soon as you buy it, give me a call and i'll help you run it if you pay for the fuel.

:letsdrink

haha

seriously tho, i have dove off of grady whites, they are good/heavy boats if set up right. also the seaswirl, proline and aquasports. as far as boats with a cabin just find one with sufficient power and a good/deep v hull and it'll do you fine. i personally like diving from the larger center consoles. normally you have a good staging area inthe front and places to put tank rails/roll controllers.

good luck on the search.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Oops - too late, I just sold the Viking and was looking to downsize a bit. 

Will give these other boats a browse. Thanks Sean. JP


----------



## ReelDuel (Oct 4, 2007)

Kencraft if you can find one for sale. Most owners never seel because they are so sturdy and good. Other than that I would look for a cat style boat like crazy Clay has


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks for the info ReelDuel. Looked at their website, but they only mfg open boats - nothing enclosed (e.g. cuddy to shelter from bad weather). I did look at a couple of Cats, but I think they don't really fit the mold for what I'm looking for. Have recently been looking at Trophy, GW, Wellcraft and Seaswirl. They all look like fine boats, but I think I'm most imressed with the Seaswirl Striper. The 21' looks like it would be real easy to trailer, but the 23' has a transom door which I like, as well as the extra 1/2ft in the cuddy for a 6'4" body. Also, for the extra couple of feet it only weighs 395lbs more than the 21', but can carry nearly twice the payload of gear/folks/etc. Might even use the stove eye to make some java or cocoa. A deck sink would be nice, but it does have a washdown.

However, still looking for now - wanting to exhaust all possibilities before letting my checkbook see daylight! Best Rgs, JP


----------



## UnderWater Angler (Jul 18, 2008)

http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic190375-46-1.aspx

This boat IMO would fit what you're looking for perfect, and it is a lot of boat for the money.


----------

